# Trying to get hold of some EPH25+



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey Lads, hows you lot?

Im trying to get hold of some EPH25+

Anyone know where i can get hold of some from?

The site i normally use to buy this from is sold out.

Cheers


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

go to www.betterbodies.uk.com and look for "stackers", these aren't the pissy US ones these are UK made and potent.

MMUK who is one of the site owners owns the shop and if you pm him before you order he may drop the delivery charge.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

HI I CAN GET YOU SOME EPH 25.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

ANABOLWORLD said:


> HI I CAN GET YOU SOME EPH 25.


don't talk in caps.


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone know exactly what's in them (stackers). No info on the web site Re. ingredients, amount etc.


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Extreme. said:


> go to www.betterbodies.uk.com and look for "stackers", these aren't the pissy US ones these are UK made and potent.


Just reading between the lines a bit but are you saying the usuall eph 25 + are the "pissy us ones"?


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

I think he meant there's another company (based in the US) who also make a supplement called stacker, stacker 2 & stacker 3, which are not as good as the UK supplement also called stacker.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi eph extreme 25+ contain

chromium picolinate 420

garcinia cambogia 60% 100mg

citrus aurantium extract 6% 100 mg

salix alba extract 25% 100mg

guarana extract 22% 100 mg

mahuang extract 425mg

each capsule of eph 25+extreme contains 425 milligrams of the freshest purest highest grade ephedra herb specially extracted and standardized 8% ephedrine

eph extreme is 100% natural and free of sugar sodium preseratives fillers binders and artificial flavors.

I can supply you with these if needed.


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks, but wanted to know what was in the supplement 'Stackers'.


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

If you go to the site as he says and enlarge the pic. There you have it the ingredients. Its an ECA Stack.


----------



## chalk (Jan 21, 2006)

You clever boy.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The Stacker I have mentioned is the same product as one of the products being marketed in the UK as EPH25+, there are 2 of which I'm aware.

The ones by Fast Research are no longer available and are highly unlikely to become so again. The others are lets just say devoid of a company name on the tub if ya get my drift.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

Musclechats discount supplier.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

I've found the Stackers to be the best fat burners on the market and their prices are pretty good compared to other brands. Here's a link to the cheapest I've seen on google. Stacker 2


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone ever ordered from http://www.betterbodies.uk.com/. Is it a safe secure site?

Regards


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wombler said:


> Anyone ever ordered from http://www.betterbodies.uk.com/. Is it a safe secure site?
> 
> Regards


yep


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Wombler said:


> Anyone ever ordered from http://www.betterbodies.uk.com/. Is it a safe secure site?
> 
> Regards


yes it is


----------



## davidjparfitt (Aug 19, 2006)

when is the best time to take EPH25+ can i take it with my protein?

Regards

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Just tried to place an order but says only payment method is via credit card, which i have no longer got! B*ll*cks!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You will be able to pay by switch, debit or maestro too. Pretty much any company which takes credit cards take the rest too.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

25% off RRP for Musclechat members.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Just placed an order for some stackers, will let you know how i get on.

Cheers guys


----------

